# Whose your favorite YOUTUBE Handgun Guru



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My personal favorites include:

Hickok45
The Armory Channel
Humans4Targets

If you haven't seen these guy's Youtube channels you should find some right now, very cool fun handgun guys


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

TheTacticalTim is a decent one for reviews of conceal carry. 

Hickok45 is probably my favorite right now, good thread idea, share the wealth


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

Hickok45, wish I had his range, looks like fun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Humans For Targets is OK and I do really enjoy Hickock's videos the most but I think the Military Arms Channel is a little more informative on some of the nuts and bolts.

The Armory Channel? Pete seems like a nice guy and all but some of his stuff is so full of fail it's laughable, but in all fairness I haven't seen any of his recent stuff so it may have gotten better.

The wife does youtube videos and we are thinking about trying to get her to Hickok's range after baby #2 arrives for her "Getting back into shooting" video. Oh to get on that range...


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hickok45
TNoutdoors9


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Someone look for faliaphotography

She has nice reviews. Very nice reviews. :mrgreen:

P.S. Seriously, the review are thorough *and* visually pleasing!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotta be Limatunes. Smart, experienced, and what a BABE!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> The Armory Channel


THAT man is a pig.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

HK Dan said:


> Gotta be Limatunes. Smart, experienced, and what a BABE!


Yeah, I heard she can shoot too...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Holly said:


> THAT man is a pig.


Hahaha

Really??? Why do you say that? I think his channel is one of the more refreshing youtube channels


----------



## Butcherbob880 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hickok rules.Dude is awesome.I also get a kick out capt.Berz


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hickok45 for sure, and Nutnfancy has some good reviews also.


----------



## jdee (Nov 4, 2011)

Hickok 45 & sootchOO!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Paul Gomez is another (very) good one.
Gomez8136's Channel - YouTube


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

What be "YOUTUBE" ?

I do have a 32 inch "mytube" in my mancave.
And I used to have "hertube" hanging around, but we got divorced. :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hickok 45 for me.


:smt1099


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Hickok45 (I love how he always NEEDS to shoot just a few more times)
TNoutdoors9 
sootchOO

and now
Paul Gomez (thanks VAMarine!!)


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the great posts guys


----------

